# [suche] RAF-Levelpartner



## isnouirl (9. Februar 2014)

hallo,
ich suche jemanden der mit mir in den nächsten tagen per werbt einen freund meinen krieger hochspielen will. (ich werbe dich)
ich habe knappe 3000gold auf dem server,die ich anfangs unter uns aufteilen würde. zeit habe ich ziemlich viel dank semesterferien.
heal wäre natürlich praktisch zum inis rushen
einfach pm schreiben


----------



## isnouirl (10. Februar 2014)

handelt sich um aegwynn


----------

